# Options books and games



## It's Snake Pliskin (1 August 2005)

Please leave this as a new thread and don't merge it with other threads on options. I feel it's good to have individual threads on books for each category. This helps future searches, becasue people can read the thread titles.

I would be most grateful for any opinions on the following book:

http://www.moneybags.com.au/default.asp?d=0&t=1&id=4697&a=74
The options course

Thanks in advance


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (1 August 2005)

What about this book?

http://www.dymocks.com.au/ContentDynamic/Full_Details.asp?ISBN=155738486X

Option volatility and pricing.


----------



## wayneL (2 August 2005)

Tina,

I think it's a great idea to read everything you can get your hands on, with regards to options.

Both of the above books have their respective fans, and would be well worth a read.

Also, you can download Charles Cottle's book "Coulda Woulda Shoulda" from my website (link bekow) for free. It also has it's fans (including me  )...worth infinatly more than what you pay for it. LOL

Cheers


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (2 August 2005)

Wayne,

Thanks for your help. I'll check your site and for the book.

Thanks


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (5 August 2005)

Hello Wayne/L,

I had a look at the options book on your website. Is it for beginners? I feel it is a little complex having no options trading experience.

Thanks

Snake Pliskin


----------



## wayneL (5 August 2005)

Snake Pliskin said:
			
		

> Hello Wayne/L,
> 
> I had a look at the options book on your website. Is it for beginners? I feel it is a little complex having no options trading experience.
> 
> ...




Yes it is complex and a hard read Tina. I found that by reading some of the simpler books to get the basics, but then coming back to the more complex book, I could pick up one concept at a time, and eventually have a good understanding.

Another good book for the basics is Guy Bowers Book "Options"

Cheers


----------



## dutchie (15 August 2005)

Tina

I can highly recommend Jason's Ebook especially if you want a easy to understand book about the features of options (a bargain at $29).

It covers a lot of basic stuff you won't find in other books etc on options.

I tried reading the book on Waynes site and found it heavy going. Imho it is for more advanced optioners. So I suggest you get a copy of Jason's book first then have a go at Waynes.


Good luck


PS  Whats happening under the bridge?


----------



## DTM (15 August 2005)

Jason,

look forward to reading your book.


----------



## Synapse (15 August 2005)

Hi Tina,

I am probably going to come across as being a little biased, but if you are quite new to Options and seek a basic understanding of exactly what they are and how they work, you might like to download the free sample of my own Option Trading EBook ("The How, What, When & Why of Share Options in Australia").  Here is a link that should take you straight to it:
http://www.number.com.au/Synapse_EBook_Sample.pdf

In particular, pages 6 to 18 of the EBook offers a gentle introduction to Options, including some simple trading examples, plus also covers what you can expect regarding Brokerage Fees.  I've tried to include the most practical information that I could, relating specifically to the Australian Market.

Whilst the sample version only includes 28 pages out of the full EBook (it's 83 pages in total!), I have hand picked those pages so that they are still very useful, even without the rest of the EBook.  After reading through the sample, I am confident that you will find that you are in a much better position to understand some of the more advanced Option Trading books/articles.

Best wishes with expanding your knowledge as you explore the fascinating world of Options... 


Kind Regards,

Jason.


P.S.  *dutchie & DTM:*  Thank you for your kind words about my EBook... As I was writing it, I firmly kept in mind that I wanted to simplify Options in such a way that pretty much allows anyone with a basic knowledge of buying and selling shares to see how they can be used to enhance returns and reduce risk... So far, all of the feedback I have received has been very positive.  

(Moderators Note: Just a note to say that these posts of Synapse have been authorised by Joe)


----------



## wayneL (15 August 2005)

Looks good Jason!

The best of luck with it! 

Cheers
wayne


----------

